# Elysion Contest



## JEPA (Mar 10, 2020)

After seeing the email I've thought "yes"! After reading the rules my impression is that the winning composer is losing everything on license rights for unlimited time and territory. I am missing something or it is true?





__





Elysion Contest | bestservice.com


Compose a new original music for a cut-down version of our Elysion Trailer to win.




www.bestservice.com











*ELYSION CONTEST - COMPOSE TO WIN*
Compose a new original music for a cut-down version of our Elysion Trailer.

* 
HOW TO ENTER AS A COMPOSER*
Download the video file in high resolution below. Each participant will have to compose the original music for the video. The composition must be solely original to the composer. Each composer has to deliver the video file synchronised with his new composition. Sonuscore’s team of composers will review the submissions and select up to 10 finalists whose videos will be subject to the public voting.






https://www.bsdwl.de/elysion_contest/elysion-contest_nosound.zip (DOWNLOAD VIDEO HERE)



*RULES & CONDITIONS*
Click for Rules & Conditions 

*ELYSION COMPOSER CONTEST – RULES & CONDITIONS*
Rules and Regulations
1. Competition Rules
2. Voting & Prizes
3. Copyrights
4. Additional Provisions
1. Competition Rules
• The competition is open to everybody
• The composers participating in the competition have to download a cut-down version of the Elysion Trailer for which they will have to score original music.
• By participating the composers agree that the composition is solely original to them.
• Any MIDI instruments, Electronics or live recordings can be used.
• Each composer must deliver the video file synchronised with the original composition by 11:59:59PM CET April 3rd 2020.
• The file must be sent to the email address [email protected] or [email protected] through one of the following file transfer softwares: Wetransfer, Dropbox or googledrive.
• The video file shall be named using the following format: elysion-contest_firstname_lastname
2. Voting & Prizes
• Up to ten (10) finalists will be selected by a team of Sonuscore’s composers.
• The videos of the 10 finalists will be published in Best Service’s and Sonuscore’s Youtube channel.
• Voting starts on Thursday, April 9th 2020 and runs until Friday, April 24th 2020, 11:59:59 PM CET
• The conditions of the public voting will be shown here as soon as the voting starts.
• The three videos with the most votes will receive the grand prizes
1st Place: €1.000 store voucher for the Best Service Online Store, eligible for all original Best Service and Sonuscore products.
2nd Place: €500 store voucher for the Best Service Online Store, eligible for all original Best Service and Sonuscore products.
3rd Place €250 store voucher for the Best Service Online Store, eligible for all original Best Service and Sonuscore products.
• Among all participants of the public voting we raffle off 5x Best Service’s Elysion by Sonuscore. The composers of the 10 selected compositions are excluded from this raffle.
• The decisions of Sonuscore & Best Service will be final and there will be no appeal.
• The prizes will be delivered in April 2020.
• The organizer (Best Service & Sonuscore) reserves the right to award additional prizes.
• The organizer has the right to cancel the Competition in case of insufficient number of applications.
• The organizer reserves the right to change prizes.
• The organiser will contact all winners
*3. Copyrights
• The Participant retains full ownership of their work , BUT by entering the competition, assigns, on a non-exclusive basis and free of charge, their copyright to their composition submitted for the Competition and their artistic performances and recordings in a territorially and time unlimited way.*
• The participants of the competition and the voting grant the organizer their permission to publish their full name, which has been recorded for the needs of organizing the Competition and in accordance with the statutory purposes of the Competition Organizer.
*• Contestant does not have the right to assign rights to their version of the entry or the original film.*
• The individual submitting a score to the organizer hereby warrants that it is authorized to commit the score for consideration. You agree to indemnify and hold harmless the organizer, judges, sponsors, and partners, individually and collectively, from and against any and all claims, liabilities, losses, damages, and expenses (including but not limited to attorney’s fees, and costs of the court) which may be incurred by reason of any claim involving copyright, trademark, credits, publicity, screening, and loss of or damage to submitted material. The burden of determining that any material is not protected by copyright, trademark, rights of privacy, publicity or any other proprietary rights rests with the composer. The entrant shall bear the sole liability for any damage resulting from any infringement of copyrights, proprietary rights, or any other harm resulting from such a submission.
*• Dissemination or distribution of the copyright-protected footage received from the organizer (with or without the added work by the contestant): the organizer holds the rights to present the winning submissions on the official website of the competition. The participants should request from the organizer’s representatives if the filmmaker grants permission to allow composers to distribute the film with their added work, and to receive information about the requirements of distributing the footage.*
• By taking part in the Competition the participant declares to hold exclusive and unlimited copyright to the sent compositions and to assume responsibility towards the organizer for legal faults of the submitted compositions and in particular for claims of third parties against the organizer connected with breaking their copyright.
• Should third parties lay a claim against the organizer on account of breach by the participants of copyright or personal rights of third parties connected with the usage of the compositions, the participants of the Contest shall indemnify the organizer against any and all of such third parties.
4. Additional Provisions
• Unless otherwise provided by applicable law a complete legal relation between the participant of the Competition and the organizer shall be governed by the Law of the Federal Republic of Germany.
• The organizer of the competition makes final decisions upon all organisational issues. Such decisions are irrevocable and non-claimable.
• The organizer has the right to change the rules of participation.
• By participating in the Elysion Composer Contest and the Voting, participants agree that they shall be bound by the terms of this agreement.
* 
DATES & DEADLINES*
Start of the Competition
NOW

Last Day To Submit The Video
April 3rd 2020

Voting Period
April 9th – April 24th 2020

Winner Announcement
Late April 2020

* 
VOTING*
The voting starts on April 9th 2020.
How to join the voting and how to win the prizes will be revealed on that day!

* 
TO STAY IN THE LOOP*
Follow us on:
FACEBOOK - INSTAGRAM - TWITTER - YOUTUBE - NEWSLETTER


----------



## gamma-ut (Mar 11, 2020)

IANAL and the wording isn't great but the copyright assignment is for the specific entry recording rather than the underlying composition. A remix of any kind would, in my reading, not be assigned to Best Service. 

However, I'm not sure they mean assign, given that it's on a "non-exclusive" basis. This implies to me they actually mean license rather than assign. I don't know how you assign copyright non-exclusively, unless they are trying to say they want to be able to reassign to someone. But copyright belongs to a specific entity or it doesn't. Once they've got they can do what they like. But you can have any number of licences knocking around if the agreement is non-exclusive.

An email to Best Service might sort this out as it could be a translation error. It's possible it looks different in German. The stuff about not distributing the film makes sense: it is Best Service's movie.


----------



## JEPA (Mar 11, 2020)

gamma-ut said:


> The stuff about not distributing the film makes sense: it is Best Service's movie.


it's right, but if you are the winner composer, it's your music!? They have the right to show the film with your music, but you have to ask for permission to show reel your music with the film... or have I misunderstood?

EDIT: Okey, they say "the participants", not the winning composer... had to read again...


----------



## SONUSCORE (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi guys,

thanks for sharing our contest. We see there are a few things we should have been more clear about. We're sorry for any misunderstanding. We've updated the "Rights" section and we're happy to clarify things here:

Of course, we do not want to sell your compositions or earn money with it. We just want to run a creative contest and by doing this, there are some general regulations we must comply with so that all parties are legally on the safe side.

In normal language:

You retain the full ownership and copyrights of your composition. You simply grant us the right to publish the composition without any restrictions in terms of time and space - we need this to share your submission and especially the winning entry on our own channels, etc.
You grant us the right to publish your name in the context of the contest.
We might want to publish your composition across our channels, maybe even in the far distant future. This would not work if you would grant any third party the exclusive rights of your composition. The other way around, we do explicitly not request exclusive rights on your composition so that you can make use of it in the future.
If you participate in the contest, you can download the video but you can not use the video for any other purposes, even if you win. This is a general procedure to prevent the content from being shared, copied, modified or used in any way that is not in accordance with Sonuscore’s or Best Service's philosophy and ethical code. If you want to use the video with your composition on any other channel (e.g. for a reel), simply write us an email, tell us what you want to do so we can officially approve it and everyone is legally safe.
You assure that you are the sole copyright owner of your work. If you're not and we publish your composition in good faith and belief, Sonuscore or Best Service cannot be held liable for this in case of any third-party claims.
We are composers ourselves and do not want to take away anyone’s rights to their work. We only need the rights to host the contest and to talk about it. Nothing more and nothing less. Your copyrights remain untouched.

If you have any further questions, please contact us via [email protected] or [email protected]

Thanks for your time and by the way: we already received the first submissions and we really like them. Stay tuned!

Your Sonuscore Team


----------



## JEPA (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for clarification @SONUSCORE


----------



## Emmanuel (Mar 19, 2020)

What's the main tempo (bpm) of the video ? Because it's difficult to synchronize with titles...


----------



## JEPA (Mar 20, 2020)

Emmanuel said:


> What's the main tempo (bpm) of the video ? Because it's difficult to synchronize with titles...


It seems to be 120BPM but you could adjust to your needs. 120BPM is always good to work for video/film/picture in the sense that you can measure "events" like with frames/seconds and minutes and work with SMPTE also Time Code.


----------

